# Table scraps question



## ChickenLady71 (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm new to chickens; we just bought some land that came with 15 chickens. Obviously, I'm on a pretty steep learning curve! We've been saving table scraps & tossing them out to the chickens each day. My question is: are there any foods I shouldn't share with them?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Anything with seasoning. Even a little bit of salt can be deadly to them due to their size. They should probably also have a good feed if you're wanting to keep them healthy for longer. Either a layer, if no roosters, or a flock raiser with oyster shell being offered on the side.

If you're anything like the rest of this you will get hooked on them.


----------



## butterprint (Apr 16, 2015)

Avoid citrus, it can cause them to lay soft shelled eggs.


----------

